# South Central(ish) Meet UK - Farnham



## xsvoid (Sep 15, 2002)

Hi all,

I thought it would be best to post today's meet here rather than on the original thread - makes it look a bit more tidy.

Enjoy - please forgive my futile photoshop attempt at hiding the plate numbers. If you like the pics let me know and I'll post some more 






















































































Cheers,

Umar.


----------



## xsvoid (Sep 15, 2002)

*and the remainder of the pics*


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi,

great pics mate   . i love your 34. the colour is amazing. whos is the bayside blue 32? thats vey nice.

alex


----------



## xsvoid (Sep 15, 2002)

*cheers*

Thanks for the compliment 

The blue R32 is Tim's .. bloody amazing colour and quite a beast on the road  

U.


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

xsvoid said:


> quite a beast on the road .


looks it aswell.  . great pics though mate  

alex


----------



## Bassman (Dec 17, 2003)

Great photos dude. However, there seems to be a problem with your lens as my car looks, well sort of dirty  This is obviously a shody attempt at Photoshopping by yourself as demonstrated by the subliminal "clean me" on my number plate, which clearly was not there during the meeting.
I'm sure anyone who was there will testify to as to how pristine my car actually was please


----------



## xsvoid (Sep 15, 2002)

*hehehehe*

I wanted to see if anyone would notice - good eye my man !! Sorry I couldn't resist 

Umar.


----------



## Bassman (Dec 17, 2003)

You might want to think about making them 800x600 so most of us can see the whole image  
BTW where's the 'group' photo


----------



## xsvoid (Sep 15, 2002)

*the group photo*

came out very blurred.. I can post it if you want, however its not exactly lord Litchfield quality.

As for the resizing, I'll need try my best - still learning the ropes on Photoshop 

Umar.


----------



## xsvoid (Sep 15, 2002)

*Image size adjusted and group photo added*

....


----------



## Bert (Dec 29, 2002)

Are my eyes fooling me, or is the r34 in the first picture a shade of blue? if so, which blue is it?


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

Bert said:


> Are my eyes fooling me, or is the r34 in the first picture a shade of blue? if so, which blue is it?


no mate its midnight purple. lovely isn't it  

alex


----------



## xsvoid (Sep 15, 2002)

*its..*



Bert said:


> Are my eyes fooling me, or is the r34 in the first picture a shade of blue? if so, which blue is it?


Pearlescent Midnight Purple II - color looks different depending on how strong the sunlight hits that part of the body. At night time it looks virtually black.

U.


----------



## Bassman (Dec 17, 2003)

Yeah my car's midnight pearlescent Gunmetal Grey, in certain lights it look virtually Black too... like daylight


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

I can`t see the pics


----------



## xsvoid (Sep 15, 2002)

*My bandwidth quota has been exceeded*

Hi all,

Appologies for the fact that you cant see the photos, my crap ISP has put a limit on the bandwidth due to the ammount of traffic generated for the pics. If anyone can host on my behalf or has any space, then I'd be greatful. i can send you the pics in zip format (5Mb or so).

Thanks,

Umar.


----------



## GTR-NUTTER (Jul 9, 2002)

i can see the pics, looked like a cool meet

p.s whos is that yellow r34gtr i think thats the one i seen when i was down london a while ago, i spoke to the guy at a petrol station

K


----------



## xsvoid (Sep 15, 2002)

GTR-NUTTER said:


> i can see the pics, looked like a cool meet
> 
> p.s whos is that yellow r34gtr i think thats the one i seen when i was down london a while ago, i spoke to the guy at a petrol station
> 
> K


His name is Christian I believe from Kent - gorgeous colour R34 - only about 3 of them in the UK methinks.

U.


----------



## GTR-NUTTER (Jul 9, 2002)

woops

must have been someone else but a lovely car none the less

K


----------



## Bert (Dec 29, 2002)

GTRalex said:


> no mate its midnight purple. lovely isn't it
> 
> alex


too sexy for this planet.


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

Cool pics xsvoid, nicely done. :smokin: (Also cheers for letting me sit in your R34 and pretend I was driving it  , R34s with the MFD are cool.  ) 

Cheers to all for a good pub meet, its always good to put faces to the names.  

Nice selection of cars too, but I really want a 34 now.


----------



## xsvoid (Sep 15, 2002)

*no probs*



tim b said:


> Cool pics xsvoid, nicely done. :smokin: (Also cheers for letting me sit in your R34 and pretend I was driving it  , R34s with the MFD are cool.  )
> 
> Cheers to all for a good pub meet, its always good to put faces to the names.
> 
> Nice selection of cars too, but I really want a 34 now.



I'll let you take it for a spin once Abbey have upgraded it to stage 1. In it's current state it is probably one of the slowest GTR's at the meet 

U.


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Can't see the pics matey  Could you kindly send me them? daniel.hammond(remove)@gmail.com


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

> In it's current state it is probably one of the slowest GTR's at the meet


Maybe, but I still reckon it was one of the coolest looking ones there. :smokin: :smokin: Good luck with the modifications.


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Cheers for the great pics Umar


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Any chance you can e-mail me the pics at [email protected]
Can't see them either.


----------



## xsvoid (Sep 15, 2002)

JapFreak786 - you have mail.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Please send me the pictures to [email protected] Thanks.


----------



## Bassman (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi Umar
If you email me the pics I can rehost them for you.


----------



## xsvoid (Sep 15, 2002)

OK guys got my hosting sorted out .. how can I edit this thread and point the IMAGE tags to the new location ??? does anyone know how to do this ??


----------



## Sizer (Jan 9, 2005)

Just edit the original post and change the links to point to the new domain??


----------



## dannyboy24 (Dec 9, 2004)

How are these pics coming along? really wanna see em!!!!!!!!!

Cheers.


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

I never got to see them first time round either...any chance of them being hosted, posted and delivered again...pretty please


----------



## dannyboy24 (Dec 9, 2004)

pretty, pretty please     i might have just sneaked in. pics on the original thread are good tho. I was to late for them tho.


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

*Claire*

YHM


----------



## xsvoid (Sep 15, 2002)

*hmm*



Sizer said:


> Just edit the original post and change the links to point to the new domain??


Sizer thats great mate .. I know that  

But how in Burt Reynolds do I edit the damn thing ???? If I can crack this then the pics will be online .. SOMEONE HELP ME !!! hehe

Umar.


----------



## Sizer (Jan 9, 2005)

If all the filenames are the same, give us the domain bit and ill put the links up for ya


----------



## Bassman (Dec 17, 2003)

Umar - you can only edit your posts for up to 20 minutes (I think) after you initially post them. After that you will have to ask one of the mods to remove the original post and then just repost with the new links in.


----------



## xsvoid (Sep 15, 2002)

Bassman said:


> Umar - you can only edit your posts for up to 20 minutes (I think) after you initially post them. After that you will have to ask one of the mods to remove the original post and then just repost with the new links in.


yep spoke to Cem last night - I have to do a new thread as the time limit for editingis 30 mins 

I'm nearly there with the hosting .. please bear with me .. waiting for DNS servers to converge to that you folks can see the pics 

U.


----------



## xsvoid (Sep 15, 2002)

New post here : http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?t=32550

Pics are up and running


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

Cool pics, I think I'm in love with the blue R32, need to get in contact with the owner, cos I gotta make mine look like that. Without a doubt the best looking R32 ever (ooh, contraversial).  

Steve


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

> I think I'm in love with the blue R32, need to get in contact with the owner, cos I gotta make mine look like that


Cheers for that.  

The car's mine, so if you need to know anything in particular about the car, (the blue R32), just let me know. If you wanna make yours look the same, just splash some blue paint about the place, whack on some ridiculously big rims, wedge some clear indicators in and job's a goodun  , (kind of  ).


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

tim b said:


> Cheers for that.
> 
> The car's mine, so if you need to know anything in particular about the car, (the blue R32), just let me know. If you wanna make yours look the same, just splash some blue paint about the place, whack on some ridiculously big rims, wedge some clear indicators in and job's a goodun  , (kind of  ).



I'm going to Japan in a few days, so that should be the clear indicators sorted. Is it just Bayside blue, or a one-off? and just 'HOW' big are the rays wheels??


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

The paint is 'Lamborghini Candy Apple Blue'. Similar to Bayside Blue, but not.  

The TE37s are, ahem, *19s*, but I try not to mention them too much on here though, I always get a slating from the R32 purists when I do.   Tramlining, handling ruined, etc etc.


----------

